# Vexilar Pro vs. Ultra



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

I was reading the thread comparing the different BRANDS of equipment, but what about the different models of Vexilar? What is the primary differences between the Pro pack and the Ultra pack for the new Vexilars? Also, what is the difference between the 9,19,12 degree iceducers and also the dual beam iceducer? I know there's got to be a ton of guys w/ these on here that could help me out. 

Again, this is not a BRAND comparison, so no need to go on about different brands. Thanks guys.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I have the dual tranducer. You can switch from 9* to 19*. Mine also comes with a battery indicator. Its a fl-18 pro pak.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

Is the difference between 9* & 19* the "projecting" angle towards the floor? Meaning the higher the angle the more space it is actually viewing?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

the difference between FL18 and FL8 are the ability to zoom, bottom lock, and depending on what year FL8, the ability for interference rejection. also, the newer FL18s and FL8s are brighter than older ones.

the difference between ultra and pro packs are just the bases.... older pro packs (not the PP IIs) don't have a small tackle box, and the new ultras have a rod holder i believe.

the beam angles 9,12, and 19 just basically are how focused the beam is. 9s are good for deeper water as the beam does not spread so wide... 19s are good for shallow water, and 12 is in between. most people use the same beam for all their fishing. I have the 12 and will use it for everything, some will prefer the 19 so they "see" more of an area, some prefer 9 because it is more focused as to what is going on directly under ya. 9 and 12 is preferred for areas that have a great change in depth because the cone will be more centered on one depth, if it spreads too far you will pick up a lot of the shallower water signal and give you a "dead zone" of solid signal that you can't differentiate fish in the deeper portion of the cone area.

some also like the 9 degree ducer for weedy areas as they can put the entire cone into an opening and get a good reading without all the clutter of the weeds.

hope this helps,
steve


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I own the FL18 Ultra Pack. It has the dual transducer, 9 and 19 degrees. Everything you need is built in. Has the built in battery and the most important facet is that it has a 6 foot bottom zoom. The left side of the dial will show the bottom 6 foot of the water column. VERY sensitive zoom feature. It clearly shows the smallest teardrop you can find and will even show the smallest minnow that swims in that part of the water column. 

Any vex will help you catch fish so mainly its a just a matter of how much money you wish to spend. FL18 Ultra Pack is the top end.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

all FL18 packs have zoom, and to the best of my knowledge, a place to put the battery (i know pro packs and genz packs do, haven't ever seen a budget model). not all ultra packs have the dual ducer. 

just wanted to add that.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

I was in the same position, but following the "go big or go home" theory, I bought the fl18 ultra pack with dual transducers. Upgrading always costs more money than just getting the top of the line to start.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

At 19* in 10 fow you will "see" about 3ft circle at the bottom. At 9* it will be about 1.5 ft.


----------



## Houghton laker (Jan 5, 2002)

Pro pack is a thinner walled plastic case...ulrta is heavier duty!! also has float hook up on top of handle.....biggest + to me was the toughness of the case in comparison to the pro pack...just felt it would be able to take a little more banging around without any damage!


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

Raymond,

If you are still unsure what beam angle would be best for you, you might want to read this article:

http://www.vexilar.com/help/tips/tip006.html

I have the propack. The case is flimsy (already have had to epoxy the handle back together once), but I like it because it doesn't take up as much room as the ultra. If you're looking for a rugged case you also have the Genz pack to consider.


----------



## Raymond S. (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys. It's greatly appreciated. Sounds like it's highly a matter of how much I want to spend...or how much I GET to spend. 
Thanks again.


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

Does anyone have the soft cases that Vexilar sells for their flashers. Just curious if they had any padding, or are worth the money.

Mike


----------



## RichP (Jan 13, 2003)

I have the softcase for my pro. It is not well padded, but considering that the pro case isn't very sturdy as previously mentioned, the soft case aides in transport, and offers additional protection against the elements.


----------

